# $850K grant will protect birds' habitat



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This post is technically a wildlife habitat topic, but there appears to be more birders here and food plot topics at the other forum.

$850K grant will protect birds' habitat 

- Several tracts of the land are situated along the northern Lake Huron shoreline 

http://www.record-eagle.com/2002/sep/24donate.htm


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Very good news.
Shoreline habitat is getting scarce.


----------

